# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  El Medano / welche Station ?

## Justin999

Servus,

fliege im Juni zum ersten Mal nach El Medano (Hotel Playa Sur) zum Windsurfen und bin unschlssig welche Station ich buchen soll.
Wer kennt die Stationen "Surf Center Playa Sur (Klaus)" oder die "TWS Station" und kann was dazu sagen.

+Material (ich will leihen, FreeWaveBoard so um 90 Liter; kein eigenes Material unterstellen), +Materialmenge
+Materialzustand
+ immer das Material bekommen, das passt?
+ Strandzugang, Startpunkt
+ wo sind Kiter weniger "im Weg"  :Happy: 
+ wie sind die Stationsbesitzer / Angestellten so drauf?
+ welche bietet den besseren Service
+ wo bin ich Gast, wo nur "Business"
+ welche Station hat die bessere Infrastruktur (Duschen, Umkleide, Neo-Lagerung, abschliebare Fcher, etc.)
+ welche Station ist "chilliger" wenn es keinen Wind hat? Chill-Out-Area an der Station?
+ gibt es Liegen an der Station, am Strand?

Sonst irgendwelche Tips? Zum Beispiel Flautentips? Lokale, Kneipen?
Bin fr alles dankbar.

Gru
Justin

----------


## Justin999

Kommt Leute - keiner einen Tip?
Gibt's doch nicht.
Waren doch schon bestimmt jede Menge von Euch dort.

----------


## klicker

Wahrscheinlich haben zu wenige bei mehreren Stationen gebucht und knnen vergleichen. Bei Klaus hat mittlerweile Kiten Prioritt, TWS drfte den grten Pool an aktuellem Material (gut zum Austesten) bieten. Schau einfach auf die Angebote der Websites. Kiten hat leider in der Medanobucht extrem zugenommen, es sind mittlerweile festgelegte Bade/Windsurf/Kiteschneisen vorhanden. Hochkreuzen zur Mole oder nach Cabezo ist der beste Tipp. Chillen eher auf der Promenade, als an einer Station - die Bar Flashspoint liegt zentral in der Medanobucht. Liegen gibt es von externen Verleihern, aber eher windgeschtzt vor der Promenade. Flaute: MTB & Roadbike bei Bikepoint, Wellenreiten/SUP (einige Verleiher/Kursanbieter vor Ort), Bars/Bistros auf der Promenade, viele Restaurants im Ort. Pizza im Tartaruga & Wairua.

----------


## Killefit

Moin Justin, 

bei der Naish Station von Klaus Gahmig wurden meine Nachfragen extrem unfreundlich beantwortet. Dazu war das Material steinalt und teuer, daher habe ich dort nicht gebucht. Ich mag aber auch generell kein Naish Material. Und das ist die Kiter-Ecke...
Direkt am Hotel Playa Sur ist eine italienische Station mit RRD Boards und Segeln. Die sind etwas preisgnstiger als TWS, aber inzwischen leider nicht mehr viel, die haben die Preise ganz schn angezogen. Hab‘ dort 1x gemietet und fand die Station eher ungemtlich und die Leute etwas ‚komisch‘. Umkleide ist eng, Dusche hab' ich nicht gesehen.
Ein Stck weiter Richtung Medano (30m) ist TWS, etwas versteckt im Keller. Die haben nicht nur eine Board- und Segelmarke, sondern einen Mix aus allem mglichen Material, und es ist immer aktuell. Es drfte wohl die teuerste Station sein, aber immerhin haben sie sich letztes Mal wieder bereit erklrt, nur die Tage zu berechnen, die ich auch wirklich auf dem Wasser war. 
Die Leute bei TWS waren immer super nett, und da mir das Gesamtpaket bei TWS mit Abstand am besten gefllt, habe ich bisher meistens dort gemietet.
Es gibt dort 2 Umkleidekabinen und eine Dusche.
Noch weiter Richtung Ort gibt es noch Bahia (Tabou, JP?) und eine neue, die ich noch nicht kenne. 
Du hast also recht viel Auswahl. Vergleich die Preise, such Dir Dein Lieblingsmaterial und frag auf jeden Fall vorher, ob sie nur die Tage berechnen, an denen Du das Material auch nutzt!
Grundstzlich sind aber alle Stationen in Medano reine Verleihstationen ohne greren Aufenthaltsbereich, Bar, etc. wie man es teilweise von anderen Orten kennt. 
Direkt am Surfstrand gibt's die Flashpoint Bar, sonst nichts. Im Ort gibt's massenhaft Bars und Restaurants. 
Gute Pizzen gibt's im Wairua (meistens sehr voll) und im Tartaruga (Richtung Cabezo, mein Pizza-Favorit). Gleich neben dem Tartaruga ist das 'Barrio Cabezo', das auch sehr gut ist. 
Immer gutes Essen und freundlichen Service gibt's im 'Familiar', unserem Lieblingsrestaurant, und leckere Tapas im 'Tasca el Lagar' am Marktplatz. Ein Mu sind fr uns auch die Churros fr 1€ im Neptuno (schrg gegenber dem Hotel Medano, bestellen im Eiscaf).

VG und einen schnen Urlaub,
Stefan

----------


## klitti

Hallo Justin!
Hilft dir natrlich gar nicht, aber in Pozo auf Gran Canaria sind die Preise und das Material 1000 mal besser und billiger. Nach Cabezo habe ich immer mein Material mitgenommen. Man sieht es schon beim Vergleich der Internetseiten.
Trotzdem einen schnen Urlaub!
Cabezo rockt!
Henning

----------

